# Morning all



## Milkybarben (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi my names Ben and I'm from se London, I've been wanting to snowboard for years but have never booked a lesson, but on Saturday my better half surprised me for my birthday and booked me (us) on a 3hr lesson on Monday, WOW is all I can say gutted I've not true sooner we both had a really good time feeling it now though but we are going to book another lesson for a couple of weeks time


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Milkybarben said:


> Hi my names Ben and I'm from se London, I've been wanting to snowboard for years but have never booked a lesson, but on Saturday my better half surprised me for my birthday and booked me (us) on a 3hr lesson on Monday, WOW is all I can say gutted I've not true sooner we both had a really good time feeling it now though but we are going to book another lesson for a couple of weeks time


ok awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## ADS0608 (May 23, 2013)

welcome I've just started as well had my second session on the slope yesterday and had loads of fun! 

you will get hooked mate


----------



## Milkybarben (Jun 12, 2013)

The 3hr lesson gave me what they call a level 2 pass so going back to do the level 3 can't wait for it to be honest the place I did it goes I'll to level 6 I think it is so will carry on a the way then I guess it'll be just getting in some time on the slope


----------



## ADS0608 (May 23, 2013)

once you pass level 4 you should be free to go on the main slope on your own (guessing is much the same as xscape) so you can just go and practice yourself the do Lvl 5 and 6 later I've only passed to Lvl 4 as I did learn to board in a day then just went back yesterday with some friends and started linking turns without stopping etc and had loads of fun!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Welcome to the world of snowboarding, guessing as you are South London you will be having the lesson at your nearest location being Hemel Hempstead.

It is a great place to have a lesson, my mate did his 1st lesson there in Jan last year, and has been over to me here in Norway twice since, he loves it...

Where in SL are you, i moved from Croydon a few years ago after deciding snowboarding was more important to me than life there, and so i could get more time on the snow since the 4 years before i was only getting weekends etc as well as 3 or 4 week holidays, my time went from about 30 days to over 100 a year...

You will not regret learning, but what i would say, is do NOT have hopes too high, if by the end of the lesson you can stop both ways and fall over while turning you will have done well, you will have a sore bum and probably sore wrists as well...

But you will enjoy it i'm sure...

As i said, my mate did 1 lesson and had 3 days last year and 4 days this year with me, so total a weeks holiday... And he loves it...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Milkybarben said:


> The 3hr lesson gave me what they call a level 2 pass so going back to do the level 3 can't wait for it to be honest the place I did it goes I'll to level 6 I think it is so will carry on a the way then I guess it'll be just getting in some time on the slope


For those of us on this side of the "Pond,.." You're getting lessons _NOW?_ You're talking about some "Indoor" snowboard/man made snow type facility?? How does that work? what are the "_Slopes_" :huh: like? Vert.? Degree of angle, etc.? Is it mostly park feature type training/lessons? Must be crowded as hell being confined indoors? Share some details!

I'm curious about this. I want to know if this kind of facility is something worth wishing we had here in the MidWest!


----------



## Milkybarben (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah that's right we went to Hemel Hempstead and the guy that we had our lesson with was brilliant explained evertyhing to us and where we was going wrong by the end of the second lesson we was able to go down the slope heel and toe edge going whilst going across the slope without falling over which we was both over the moon with as we'd never done it before.

I'm from carshalton and as I said we can't wait to get back there got another lesson then eventually get abroad for a snowboarding holiday we've both said about investing into some protec shorts what's your thoughts on these


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Shorts are a MUST...! But something you need to think about if you need, if you are definitely going to continue, then the purchase of gear is going to be a long expensive process...

You have a Snow and Rock down on the Purley Way, i wold say do NOT use this, look for a store that will give you service, will order specifics in for you regardless of wether they normally stock, and go that extra mile for you in customer service...

On that basis i would recommend a Family run store in Forest Hill called Finches. If you want to buy there, you ALWAYS get good service, i fly from Norway regularly, and buy 90% of my gear from them, the only bits i don't get are bits they cannot get as they just can't, and those i get from the USA when my neighbour flies for work...

Anyway, finches are a store you can negotiate with, and they will normally price match, they also hold past season stock which gets you even better bargains, so don't look at things like boots etc that are NEW THIS SEASON when you could get 30 or 40% of last seasons, that are almost exactly the same...

If you want more details, let me know, and if you are going over, i will shoot Angela the Owner an email...


----------



## Milkybarben (Jun 12, 2013)

It's defiantly something we're going to carry on as for getting the gear ive only really looked online at a few places so far and we're going to have a few lessons before hearing out and stocking up on sll out own gear as we know it'll e expensive

If it's ok when we're ready to head over could I drop you a message to let her know we're coming as we'd deffinatly like to speak with someone who knows what there talking about and an offer some help


----------



## ADS0608 (May 23, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> For those of us on this side of the "Pond,.." You're getting lessons _NOW?_ You're talking about some "Indoor" snowboard/man made snow type facility?? How does that work? what are the "_Slopes_" :huh: like? Vert.? Degree of angle, etc.? Is it mostly park feature type training/lessons? Must be crowded as hell being confined indoors? Share some details!
> 
> I'm curious about this. I want to know if this kind of facility is something worth wishing we had here in the MidWest!


the slopes are around 100m in length they get very busy in winter but summer is pretty quiet I was at my local one yesterday there was an scuk meet and skiers doing slalom but still had loads of room they have park rails/kickers on a Thursday and Friday every week! 

check out www.snozone.Co.uk I go to the Castleford one its also where I learnt pretty expensive if your not a member but good fun!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

That's cool, i am over regularly, so if you want someone to meet you there that is possible as well, as i said, i lived in Croydon for years and Sutton before that, so know the area and am always happy to help someone who has a love for the sport, it is more an an outing for me when i go shopping, always get tea and biscuits when i turn up at the shop...

Keep us up to date with the lessons, there are a couple of others on here that board from there as well, so you will make friends with the same interest and at the same kind of level as well...

Just be realistic with your progress, it is hard unless you live next door to a slope to become able to do what you think you will be able to do, but that does not mean you will not have fun, and you will certainly improve with all the trips you take, even just a couple of hours a month, so just think that the progression to start will be fast, but it does start to slow down the better you get, as you just cannot get the time in like others can, but any progression is a good think if you enjoy it....


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> For those of us on this side of the "Pond,.." You're getting lessons _NOW?_ You're talking about some "Indoor" snowboard/man made snow type facility?? How does that work? what are the "_Slopes_" :huh: like? Vert.? Degree of angle, etc.? Is it mostly park feature type training/lessons? Must be crowded as hell being confined indoors? Share some details!
> 
> I'm curious about this. I want to know if this kind of facility is something worth wishing we had here in the MidWest!


Hey, in answer to your question, this probably explains a little better, MOST indoor "real snow" slopes are 160m long, and have 2 drag lifts, not sure on angle but believe the norm is 14-16 degrees, on this i may be wrong.

The busiest are probably freestyle nights which are nearly always towards the end of the week thurs-sat and are not so bad for all year round...



This is typically how busy it gets on a freestyle night although they can get a little busier...

You can also book lessons with private companys for freestyle days for lessons and quicker progression, but you must meet a certain standard to be able to attend, so the freestyle is normally those with at least a week or 2 holidays under there belt, but they do start from an early stage in your snowboarding...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> For those of us on this side of the "Pond,.." You're getting lessons _NOW?_ You're talking about some "Indoor" snowboard/man made snow type facility?? How does that work? what are the "_Slopes_" :huh: like? Vert.? Degree of angle, etc.? Is it mostly park feature type training/lessons? Must be crowded as hell being confined indoors? Share some details!
> 
> I'm curious about this. I want to know if this kind of facility is something worth wishing we had here in the MidWest!


Haha... I was wondering too, but primarly cause of the location. South England?! It's flat there, isn't it...!? :icon_scratch:
Ok, the indoor explains why it's possible. Made me wondering if this exists in Switzerland cause I've never heard of it. And yes, there is one indoor ski facility: but not on a slope, it's a "rolling carpet" :blink: now this looks really ridiculous... (where is the speed shifter?!) guess, I prefer to wait till December  swiss indoor skiing :: Home


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Haha... I was wondering too, but primarly cause of the location. South England?! It's flat there, isn't it...!? :icon_scratch:
> Ok, the indoor explains why it's possible. Made me wondering if this exists in Switzerland cause I've never heard of it. And yes, there is one indoor ski facility: but not on a slope, it's a "rolling carpet" :blink: now this looks really ridiculous... (where is the speed shifter?!) guess, I prefer to wait till December  swiss indoor skiing :: Home


...Yeah, If I was a Park Guy, I suppose this sort of place would excite me more! Although with my recent irrational fear of deliberately trying to get "Air," (_...accidentally became airborne end of 11/12 season & sort of freaked me out! Now I've got a BIG mental block!_) I guess a small, controlled jump feature like the one I saw in the vid would be a good way to work on overcoming that. Truthfully tho,.. I think a couple of days of _DEEP POW_ riding & trying would work the best!!! :yahoo:  :laugh: 

OP, good luck on the lessons, welcome to the addiction!! :yahoo:


----------



## Milkybarben (Jun 12, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> That's cool, i am over regularly, so if you want someone to meet you there that is possible as well, as i said, i lived in Croydon for years and Sutton before that, so know the area and am always happy to help someone who has a love for the sport, it is more an an outing for me when i go shopping, always get tea and biscuits when i turn up at the shop...
> 
> Keep us up to date with the lessons, there are a couple of others on here that board from there as well, so you will make friends with the same interest and at the same kind of level as well...
> 
> Just be realistic with your progress, it is hard unless you live next door to a slope to become able to do what you think you will be able to do, but that does not mean you will not have fun, and you will certainly improve with all the trips you take, even just a couple of hours a month, so just think that the progression to start will be fast, but it does start to slow down the better you get, as you just cannot get the time in like others can, but any progression is a good think if you enjoy it....



Cheers mate appreciate the help, we're going to try and go as often as we can espically being new to it don't want to leave it too long before getting back on the slope, as long as we both gain abit more experiance each time we go then we're happy as tey say time wasn't built over nite.

It probably takes us about 1.5hrs to get there but it's well worth, as a rough guide what sort of money are we talking for the kit plus boards and bindings, not saying I'm going out tomorrow to buy it all as I'm a fair way from that stage yet just like to get a rough guide to start saving the pennies.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Realistically, you need to think about between £1000 and £1500 each, but that would get you GOOD gear on everything, you can do it cheaper, but if you get into it and want to holiday every year for the next 5-10 years then the same gear would be good for 2 weeks a year...

If you buy cheaper you will hate it, wish you had sent the little bit more on the decent jacket, helmet, goggles, boots, etc etc....

The board boots and bindings are clearly the most important, then followed by safety, maybe gloves with built in wrist guards, bum pants, as you progress maybe a spine protector, then clothes, which are just as important, but less so if you understand...

I would suggest getting in at least 6-8 trips to Hemel, and then you seriously need to think about the board, boots and bindings as you will progress faster using something more appropriate, that you will use every time, i know this is not always the case, but boots will mould to fit, and they fit bindings differently and react differently as well, so it is all cutting down on the possibility of it being different once you become "stable" on a board...

Anytime between now and August maybe september is a good time to buy in terms of last years goods, as you get good deals, but once it is gone it is gone, and you pay FULL price on next years then and that can be a huge difference...

Also, remember that the Ski and Snow show is in Earls Court in November this year, i will be over for that as always, can pick up some cool stuff from there as well, and some bargains but not normally boards etc, just clothing and accessories, if you fancy going i can give you more details, and i can probably get free passes for that as well... I normally go on the Thursday or Friday as i hate the crowds at the weekend...


----------



## Milkybarben (Jun 12, 2013)

To be fair I though it would be about that much but hey it's a sport with risks so want to get the right gear etc, we're deffinatly going to go Hemel a few more time before considering splashing out on out own stuff but will invest later on espically if we go away as well, 

Earls court sounds good I'll have to look into it abit more an that will probably be about the time we start getting out own gear as well, do you guys wear goggles as well as the lids


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Do you value your head...??? If so wear a helmet, it is that simple...! You will try lots of various different sizes types styles and will pick one that fits well, they are important, my last helmet is made by Sweet Protection...

International Webshop Grimnir MIPS

That is not to say that you need to spend that much... £50 will get you a stylish suitable helmet that will protect you as you need, i have broken a few of them, which is not really a surprise as i fall alot, and like anything that keeps getting hit, sooner or later there is no point in using it as it offers no protection... But they generally last me 2 years with 200+ days riding over that period... 

Goggles, funny thing with goggles, YOU DO NOT NEED THEM until you go on holiday, haha, and if you see people wearing them in the dome, please laugh at them, there is just no need when inside... However, when you venture into the world of real slopes, they are a must, if it snows you need to be able to see, if you don't have them you can't see... It is really simple, when you start thinking about gear worry about them then... Until then, indoors you don't...!!!


----------



## Milkybarben (Jun 12, 2013)

We both said even if it's not compolsary to where a helmet on the slopes we will as neither of us fancy taking a whack on the bonce without it being protected, I did think googles would only be for the outdoor slopes for snow glair etc and to be fair we haven't seen anyone using them in doors yet.

£50 for a helmet is pretty fair to be honest I've paid alot more for motorbike ones and that's an area I'm not worried about spending too much on as it'll help save your life


----------



## Milkybarben (Jun 12, 2013)

£300 for a carbon lid that's not bad at all and it looks sweet and must weigh next to nothing


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to the addiction milky. I did my first lessons at Milton Keynes and made a couple of trips to Hemel. Great way to get the basics out the way before you make a trip. Changed my life though, so be careful, I now live in New Zealand, with a huge deciding factor on that move having been snowboarding.

Check out Dave's thread "Having a blast" its a good read from a fellow brit learning indoors. Ever fancy a trip to this hemisphere let me know


----------



## Milkybarben (Jun 12, 2013)

AntipodeanSam said:


> Welcome to the addiction milky. I did my first lessons at Milton Keynes and made a couple of trips to Hemel. Great way to get the basics out the way before you make a trip. Changed my life though, so be careful, I now live in New Zealand, with a huge deciding factor on that move having been snowboarding.
> 
> Check out Dave's thread "Having a blast" its a good read from a fellow brit learning indoors. Ever fancy a trip to this hemisphere let me know


Thanks for the welcome, we was talking this morning and we're hoping to go again on the 23rd  

We will deffinatly be going aboard with it one day and who knows we too may move some where else which is something we've spoken about before,I'll take a read thank you


----------

